# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandstra-Tempels (Dedemsvaart)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandstra-Tempels

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Latyruspraktijk, Dedemsvaart

Adres: Latyrusstraat 12, Dedemsvaart

Website: www.latyrus.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandstra-Tempels*

----------

